# The Truth about Springs not settling evenly! (H&R, Eibach, Bilstein etc.)



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi All,

First time VW owner and proud of my gorgeous VW CC Sport 2011 (recently installed 18" Interlagos with Cooper RS3A tires 235/40/18). I'm in the process of lowering my ride and hear all these rants about Springs not settling evenly. I am leaning towards purchasing an H&R Spring as I do not intend to lower my ride more than 1.2" give or take.

Any thoughts? I know that some of you might say, "Go with Coilovers", but, agian, I don't want my ride slammed to the ground and think that a good and well known brand of Springs will do the trick.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Eibach springs seem to be the best worshipped on here. You do know however that coils don't have to slam your car. They are adjustable up and down.

Sent from outer most ring of my anus


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

double post erased


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you answered your own question in your own question.

But here is my .02

Springs may settle slightly off for various reasons. I've never seen one do it sooooo off it is noticeable. Springs, though mainly have only a slight drop, can have an ill effect on stock struts because the stock struts are not intended to be run at that height consistently. Where as coils are more or less optimized to work together with the spring. I ran springs on two cars and almost immediately switched to coils each time, now I remember just to buy coils.

Go buy your HRs because you seem to want springs and those are some of the best.

Coils can be adjusted after settling, if off. But never had that happen when running coils. Mainly because coils should only be set at max low position


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Eibachs all the way! Better looks than H&R... cant say abt ride quality thou, never had those on.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

I think I posted this pic 100 times one more time won't hurt to help fellow CC owners to make the right choice










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Eibach springs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guyjoe (Sep 10, 2003)

Another consideration would be the Volkswagen Racing springs. I believe APR are the official US dealer. If I remember correctly, they're made to work with the stock shocks/ struts.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

Toma23 said:


> Eibach springs


And spacers 11mm front and 5mm rear


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

guyjoe said:


> Another consideration would be the Volkswagen Racing springs. I believe APR are the official US dealer. If I remember correctly, they're made to work with the stock shocks/ struts.


I have a set of VWR spings on my car and I love the look. I have to add that the VWR springs for the CC is the same spings for the Golf, GTI, MK5 & MK6. I say that to say that it is not solely designed for the CC like other springs.


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Forgot to add that I have 26 FTG with the VWR Springs after it settled.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Between the Eibach Pro and the VWR springs, which would have a better ride?


----------



## Gradev (Nov 21, 2012)

Eibach all day every day! :thumbup:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

What's the offset on you wheels, Toma23?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Got my new shoes installed. Very happy with the look, but still on the fence about dropping the car or not. Did you go with the Eibach Pro, Toma23, with the 1" front and the .8" drop in the rear? The cars ride is definitely much stiffer than before, and with my 25 miles commute (each way), I definitely feel it more.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Forgot to mention that the car sits at 27" FTG. If I can lower it 1" front and back, I think that will work. Need to know if the 1" drop will make the ride worse or not? Any past experience input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

Los1 said:


> I have a set of VWR spings on my car and I love the look. I have to add that the VWR springs for the CC is the same spings for the Golf, GTI, MK5 & MK6. I say that to say that it is not solely designed for the CC like other springs.


I also have the VWR springs. Like them so far.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

How low is the drop using VWR Spring? Are you on 18s or 19s? Can you post a pic of you car? Just wanted to see the stance.

Thanks.

Note:
Did you notice a decrease in ride comfort when you lowered your car? I did, since I have stock 17s before I went to 18s with a lower profile tire. Can't say that it's bad, but, I did feel the difference since my commute is over 1 hour (25 miles) each way. I go on mostly highways and a little back road which can be a bit bumpy at times.


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

van33 said:


> How low is the drop using VWR Spring? Are you on 18s or 19s? Can you post a pic of you car? Just wanted to see the stance.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


The drop is as advertised, about 3/4" - 1". Nothing extreme. Ride comfort has changed as expected. Feels firmer like a sports car. A little stiffer. But not harsh.

I have 245-40-18 tires. No pics yet, but working on it.


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

On springs but neither everyones favorite H&R or Eibach....


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Toma23 said:


> I think I posted this pic 100 times one more time won't hurt to help fellow CC owners to make the right choice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful. are you running spacers are anything? whats size tires? and are those eibach sport lines or pro kit?


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Pro -kit 
Tire size 235/35/19

Spacers ECS tuning 12mm front /5mm rear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

bought my H&R's used and they settled just fine. Perfect all around.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

MrRline said:


> bought my H&R's used and they settled just fine. Perfect all around.


Hope you did your research on H&R Spring:beer:.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

van33 said:


> Hope you did your research on H&R Spring:beer:.


Why? I just bought a set.... what should I expect?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

H&R gives that....I thnk they call it "reverse rack"..

But again as long as u enjoy the looks n ride man


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Toma23 said:


> Pro -kit
> Tire size 235/35/19
> 
> Spacers ECS tuning 12mm front /5mm rear
> ...


I could tell, looks great. I'm gonna do
Pro kit and 19in alzors and spacers rather then splurge in coils and stay on stock wheels for a while. Did u regret eibachs at any point?



Stero1D said:


> H&R gives that....I thnk they call it "reverse rack"..
> 
> But again as long as u enjoy the looks n ride man


Eibach ftw? Eibachs go lower on the CC's then they did on the mkv gti's and look better ive noticed


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

van33 said:


> Hope you did your research on H&R Spring:beer:.


Yeah I researched I want springs and I researched that my bank account could afford them . 

my car settled just fine. here's a more recent one over 12k since drop, second and third were right after drop. Even FTG all around verified by AZ_CC and his magic yard stick he happens to keep in the trunk at all times.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

MrRline said:


> Yeah I researched I want springs and I researched that my bank account could afford them .
> 
> my car settled just fine. here's a more recent one over 12k since drop, second and third were right after drop. Even FTG all around verified by AZ_CC and his magic yard stick he happens to keep in the trunk at all times.


Any issues with the springs?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

volkscedes said:


> Any issues with the springs?


They don't go low enough so I have to buy coilovers? Being serious for a moment though absolutely no issues with them. Gotta be careful because of the R-line bumper, but that's about it. Wife still rides in the car and people still get woodys looking at it


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

MrRline said:


> They don't go low enough so I have to buy coilovers? Being serious for a moment though absolutely no issues with them. Gotta be careful because of the R-line bumper, but that's about it. Wife still rides in the car and people still get woodys looking at it


Which coils are u gonna go with? I
Actually rubbed one out.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

volkscedes said:


> Which coils are u gonna go with? I
> Actually rubbed one out.


Actually I was tossing around the idea of some solo werks or fk's as a temporary until I go with some Koni's. I really dont' see myself going air on this car, but then again who knows. Right now my main focus is making sure it's paid off and then i'm going to go ape s*** on the mods


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

MrRline said:


> They don't go low enough so I have to buy coilovers? Being serious for a moment though absolutely no issues with them. Gotta be careful because of the R-line bumper, but that's about it. Wife still rides in the car and people still get woodys looking at it


because of the wife or the car? Haha!


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

MrRline said:


> Actually I was tossing around the idea of some solo werks or fk's as a temporary until I go with some Koni's. I really dont' see myself going air on this car, but then again who knows. Right now my main focus is making sure it's paid off and then i'm going to go ape s*** on the mods


do u have koni's on the car now? i hear there great but way to expensive. i am going with eibach pro kit or solo-werks tomorrow. going to put an order in tomorrow. who did u order your springs from?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Guest2320 said:


> because of the wife or the car? Haha!


hopefully both. 



volkscedes said:


> do u have koni's on the car now? i hear there great but way to expensive. i am going with eibach pro kit or solo-werks tomorrow. going to put an order in tomorrow. who did u order your springs from?


1. I don't have Koni's on the car I don't even have coils yet.
2. They are great, but not super super expensive. About the same as H&R ultra lows or any other higher grade coilover.
3. I'd go with Solo-Werks, seems like a nice budget coil
4. woooo!
5. I actually got my springs used from a member on here who bottomed out in VA somewhere. His gain and my gain. he got a VR6 cc and I got his springs.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

MrRline said:


> Actually I was tossing around the idea of some solo werks or fk's as a temporary until I go with some Koni's. I really dont' see myself going air on this car, but then again who knows. Right now my main focus is making sure it's paid off and then i'm going to go ape s*** on the mods





MrRline said:


> hopefully both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha, very nice. thank for the reply! im even more pumped now! love ur car man, keep it up:beer::beer:


----------

